
A Racist Attack on Children Was Taped in 1975. We Found Them - Edmond
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/21/nyregion/racist-video-rosedale-queens.html
======
intsunny
Heartbreaking stuff.

The difference between 1975 and now is that we have constructed neighborhoods
that make it easier for people of different backgrounds to never interact.

